# End-Stage Heart Failure



## dwheeler1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Since there is not an ICD-9-CM code for "end-stage" heart failure, is it appropriate to code CHF or must CHF be documented?

This is OP documentation where we do not query the doctor and must code from available documentation related to the encounter.


----------



## kimberlybaggott@gmail.com (Mar 6, 2012)

*Chf*

I am newly working in a cardiology office.  I have been using the CHF when the doctors have it documented.  However, i do use it when it has been previously documented in the file due to this condition never going away or being cured.

I hope this helps


----------

